# interrupt



## xXchrissiXx (23. Mai 2007)

hallo!

ich wollte fragen wenn man einen Thread mit interrupt beendet bekommt man den dan irgendwie wieder zum laufen

gruß chrissi


----------



## wasted time (24. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich glaube nicht.

Was willst du denn machen?

mfg
wasted time


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo,


```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

/**
 * @author Thomas.Darimont
 *
 */
public class InterruptedThreadExample extends JFrame {

    JLabel label; 
    
    Runnable runnable = new Runnable() {
        @Override
        public void run() {
            while(true){
                label.setText("Time: " + System.currentTimeMillis());
                try {
                    Thread.sleep(1000L);
                } catch (InterruptedException e) {
                    System.out.println("interrupted");
                    //handle interrupt....
                }
            }
        }
    };
    
    Thread thread;
    
    public InterruptedThreadExample(){
        super("InterruptedThreadExample");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        thread = new Thread(runnable);
        label = new JLabel("Time: 0");
        JButton btn = new JButton("interrupt");
        
        btn.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
            @Override
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                thread.interrupt();
            }
        });
        
        
        
        add(btn,BorderLayout.SOUTH);
        add(label,BorderLayout.CENTER);
        
        pack();
        setVisible(true);
        thread.start();
    }
    
    /**
     * @param args
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new InterruptedThreadExample();
    }
}
```
Warum nicht einfach die InterruptedException fangen und dann entsprechend behandeln und dann einfach mit den gewünschten Aktionen fortfahren?

Gruß Tom


----------

